

The default config of Airbrake's gem will crash multithreaded Rails servers - jbaudanza
https://github.com/airbrake/airbrake/pull/334

======
jbaudanza
Summary: There is a bug in Airbrake's gem that will cause a connection-pool
leak in multithreaded Rails instances. This leak will eventually cause your
app to crash.

I'm posting this here because this is a very common configuration and I
imagine there a lot of people dealing with unexpected Rails crashes that are
hard to track down.

The bug is actually fixed in master, Airbrake just needs to push a new gem.

